# Pavoni Portafilter comparison ( I wanted to use the word pimp but cant justify it)



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Having 5 pavs in the bunker at the moment and only 4 portafilters gave me the chance to purchase one of the £50 bottomless portafilter that have appeared on-line over the past few months - I can only say what a pleasant surprise the basket is massive 16g with a spring clip, the chrome is quality and the handle is proper Bakelite.

Anyway the chance here for a quick comparison old to new - the first was used up to 66-70 the second is the standard 74 till 2000 - the third is the new one.

The 66-70has massive depth and can take up to 21g basket but with titchy handle (this one has a standard 14g basket)

The 74-2000 is the standard 49mm type - comes with a 14g basket that only takes 13.5 g at a pinch

The last is the new one

Interesting that the handle shape of the new one reflects the old design, but larger. First impressions of using it are - well I need to see a DR as ive not stopped kicking myself yet- - no mess - the basket doesn't fall out - when i put 14g in it doesn't jam the puck against the shower screen - when you remove it you don't find that the group head seal and shower screen are covered in coffee - WHY DIDNT I GET ONE OF THESE YEARS AGO! - its the best £50 upgrade ive made

PS - the bigger newest basket fits the 74- 2000 portafilter !


----------

